# Quick help for "Tennis Elbow"



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

I've been struggling for about 4 months now with almost no grip strength in my right hand and indescribable pain when shaking hands with anyone. I couldn't use pliers or wire cutters, which I need for my job.

I finally relented and let my wife make a doctor's appointment. The doc said it was "Tennis Elbow" and gave me a prescription for some really good pain pills and a referral for Physical Therapy.

I gave the diagnoses paperwork to my boss (we have random drug tests, so this sort of info is required) and he said he had "Tennis Elbow" for about 8 months before it healed itself.

He gave me a tip that worked like a charm immediately. He said to wrap my middle forearm with sports tape. It has to be pretty tight and it's farther down on the forearm than I would have thought, but it gave me about 90% of my original grip strength back and I don't need the pain pills for it. I can shake hands without significant pain.

Now, I'll be able to let it heal naturally, rather than going through the expense and pain of a Physical Therapist. I can also do without the drugs, which will help my short term memory and logical thinking process.

Thanks to my awesome boss for this tip!


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice to know!!


----------



## Delion (Dec 6, 2013)

For the past year I've been struggling with tennis elbow, so will give this a try, with many thanks.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

my friend also had great luck with acupuncture.


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

The biggest problem with pain pills for something like that is while you mask the pain, you are still using it and doing more damage.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I had tendonitis for years off and on. Sometimes for as long as a year.

The only thing that helped was doing simple (and free) stretching exercises. In my case it was the result of losing length in my tendons. Once the stretching restored the length so they could relax the inflammation went away.

Icing in the evening helps too and doesn't cost anything.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Try Bromelain. It's relatively inexpensive, has no side effects and it's a strong anti-inflammatory. Take it 4 to 6 times a day. Knocking down the inflammation helps increase blood flow to an area that naturally has poor support from the blood vessels. Bromelain allowed my elbow to heal after a year of pain.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If the inflammation is from age related tight tendons drugs will only cover up the symptoms.


----------



## MaxBlast (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm starting to feel like a MD here... having been through so many medical issues... and experimenting on myself. But at least I found some things that worked.. unlike the MDs I went to... :nana:

Darren's suggestion to try Bromelain is a good idea ! 

Tendons, ligaments and nerves are the slowest healing parts of the body. 

I found that out when I tore both bicep tendons getting back in shape after recovering from a bad neck operation.....(wait for it....) by a MD ! 

The Sports MD and others had no solution after 3.5 years ... I was down to one arm... in pain and could not sleep well. I had to wear knee straps on my left bicep and could not straighten it without pain.. even sleeping. 

A smart friend in Texas said he fell on a motorcycle once and tore some tendons.. He used *"Vitalzym Systemic Enzymes" * to heal them. They are used in Europe as a pain killer.. but are all natural from plants. 

Vitalzym is available with free shipping on Amazon.. 

DO NOT TAKE BLOOD THINNERS WHILE TAKING SYSTEMIC ENZYMES.. It thins the blood itself.. But they are all natural from plants.. So why take the Rx blood thinners anyway then? Taking high doses my blood pressure dropped to 105/50 ! I was getting dizzy standing up... but now you know why I use MaxBlast as my web name.. :happy:

One must take a high enough dosage however to get results.. Systemic Enzymes must be taken WITHOUT FOOD, for them to get down in the lower digestive track to work. Systemic Enzymes are involved in 3,000 body functions.. and vitamins and minerals do not work without them.. They act as Catalysts. They reduce INFLAMMATION AND THUS LOWERS PAIN, and they SPEED UP HEALING.

Taking 6 small bee wax coated pills 3-4 x day.. I healed both of my bicep tendons 90% in 90 days.. That was 4 years ago.. and I only have about a 5% problem with the left one now and then.. 

Also.. I would use a elbow sports strap on it.. to keep it stabilized.. day and night.. One can speed up healing using heat then ice .. at 30-40 minutes each.. Far Infrared Heating Pads, from ThermoTex available on Amazon are the best way to apply heat. They heat 3 cc deep, not the skin.. I use the Platinum version with 3 bars.. and keep it in my office chair.. 

Search..."Systemic Enzyme Health Benefits" 

Cheers


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I am a 53 year old ,retired brick/block layer, competitive weightlifter, and all around athlete. At the age of 35, I had a case of tennis elbow (bursitis), that would not get better with rest-I could not even roll the window of my truck down. I made an appt. with a specialist, and he suggested cortisone injections. He gave me three separate shots in my elbow. The relief was apparent the very next day. He suggested to take it easy on the elbow, and to find another way to make a living-LOL. He also suggested that I get a elbow brace-they are made by ACE, and you can find them in any drug store. You fasten it tightly,just below the elbow-the difference, is dramatic. I have never received another injection, and whenever I am required to do any heavy lifting , with my bad elbow-I put the brace on. Stay away from the anti-inflammatory drugs-I used them for many years,and I believe that they were a very large contributing factor, in my having Cardiovascular Disease. Good Luck, and take care of your body *.


----------



## Esprit (Dec 17, 2011)

I second the Bromelain. I took Darren's advice when I tore the tendons in my elbow and it really sped up the healing (took about 4 weeks instead of months). It was the worse arm pain I ever had!


----------



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

I was misdiagnosed with tennis elbow for years each bout requiring longer and longer rest periods. The antiinflammatories helped somewhat until they started causing kidney damage. Heat helped somewhat. compression helped in the early stages. Rest helped somewhat. Eating habaneros helped for short periods. Got the runaround from insurance companies. Eventually I had a paralyzed arm with horrible pain and I was allergic to the only meds that worked for the pain. Several Dr's said, "Here, take oxywhatever!" Sorry doc, but not only does it do nothing for the pain, it makes me horribly constipated and I must be allergic because it gives me a rash. To that, one said, "No Oxy? Don't know what to do. Sucks to be you."

Nothing worked for the paralysis or weakness. Finally saw a neurosurgeon (he was Muslim and would sometimes come to buy a ram for their version of thanksgiving. He saw me massaging my arm and asked what was up.) On physical exam could tell that most of my hand no longer had a nerve supply and my hand was basically a claw. He moved the nerve out of the funnybone spot, said it was all scarred in and it's taken nearly a decade but the nerves are regrowing.


----------

